# Where is Chris?...May DOW falls about 800 pts.



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 1, 2012)

...and falling still.
 I don't understand? Chris is always so on top of any economic reports...worried about him..


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 1, 2012)

breaking news.

the dow goes up and down sometimes


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 1, 2012)

want to talk REAL scary dow drops?

how about 1929?


how about 2008?


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jun 1, 2012)

The prop up is falling over. Quick! Pump some more money into the markets!!! Hair of the dog, man! Hair of the dog!!!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 1, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> The prop up is falling over. Quick! Pump some more money into the markets!!! Hair of the dog, man! Hair of the dog!!!



That won't happen yet...Obama and Geithner will wait till things really start falling this summer. As a matter of fact, if things fall too much today - I'll bet you my house that Bernanke will make a statement about "possible stimulus"...he only did it twice in May.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jun 1, 2012)

Tuesday Bernanke will re-iterate that QE3 is being looked at as a possible option. Because nothing beats a monetary inflation hangover like more monetary inflation. Hair of the dog, man!!!


----------



## kiwiman127 (Jun 1, 2012)

I love it when people choose to cheer when America has a rough time, because it helps their ideology.  And these same people scream that the other side hates America.. Amazing.  of course, there were some on the left who did the same thing when things in Iraq got tough for our troops, just because "W" was president.
Really, doesn't anybody who's on the ideological fringe even just like America?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 1, 2012)

kiwiman127 said:


> I love it when people choose to cheer when America has a rough time, because it helps their ideology.  And these same people scream that the other side hates America.. Amazing.  of course, there were some on the left who did the same thing when things in Iraq got tough for our troops, just because "W" was president.
> Really, doesn't anybody who's on the ideological fringe even just like America?



Who is cheering?


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jun 1, 2012)

If you think these are rough time, you haven't seen anything yet. People who are right about the economy have been saying it for years and been laughed at the whole way. We took a dotcom bubble, popped it and replaced it with a housing bubble (lets thank Krugman for having his wish granted) and now we've replaced it again with a government/dollar bubble. We're just building up for another massive wealth confiscation. Only this time, it's gonna be the big one.

I cheer because nothing will change either way. People love the falsehoods in economics today. They got drunk on kool aid so i see no reason to do anything except make fun of the entire affair.

HAIR OF THE DOG, BRAHS!!!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 1, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> If you think these are rough time, you haven't seen anything yet. People who are right about the economy have been saying it for years and been laughed at the whole way. We took a dotcom bubble, popped it and replaced it with a housing bubble (lets thank Krugman for having his wish granted) and now we've replaced it again with a government/dollar bubble. We're just building up for another massive wealth confiscation. Only this time, it's gonna be the big one.
> 
> I cheer because nothing will change either way. People love the falsehoods in economics today. They got drunk on kool aid so i see no reason to do anything except make fun of the entire affair.
> 
> HAIR OF THE DOG, BRAHS!!!



It goes much deeper than that.
The worst problem in America economically is that now about half of the population is not old enough to remember pre-1980 America. Therefore are not alarmed at ----->>>
*Before* it took 2 incomes to come close to what 1 income per household was.
*Before* education costs quadrupled thanks to government throwing money at anyone who wants to party for a couple years at a community college that has driven up tuition through the roof.
*Before* housing prices skyrocketed thanks to the government passing legislation removing the ban on Fannie Mae buying up private mortgages, and the government handing $billions per year to bail them out annually.
*Before* Clinton/Greenspan/Summers passed legislation removing oversight of the derivative market that will absolutely cause a global collapse in the future...inarguable.

I could go on....people don't remember how good we had it, they don't realize that the middle class is vanishing - NO MATTER WHO IS PRESIDENT.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jun 1, 2012)

Yep. It's going to be a massive shit storm when it hits. So buckle in and prepare if you can.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah these doom sayers are so happy right now


----------



## Zander (Jun 1, 2012)

Chris is an Obama Ass-Sniffer that only sees rainbows and unicorns where Obama is concerned.  He gives Obama credit when the stock market goes up, and blames BUSH when it goes down. Obama gets credit for nice weather, BUSH is blamed for global warming.  He's consistently the stupidest, most strident, partisan hack on this board. Few come close to his level of inanity. It's a gift.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Ah these doom sayers are so happy right now



What?
Your going to have to post 7-8 posts in a row before we understand what you are talking about.


----------



## Annie (Jun 1, 2012)

Zander said:


> Chris is an Obama Ass-Sniffer that only sees rainbows and unicorns where Obama is concerned.  He gives Obama credit when the stock market goes up, and blames BUSH when it goes down. Obama gets credit for nice weather, BUSH is blamed for global warming.  He's consistently the stupidest, most strident, partisan hack on this board. Few come close to his level of inanity. It's a gift.



I can think of a couple, one has been on this thread. LOL! She can't believe that reasonable people can have serious disagreements with the president, just as she obviously did with GW. 

In my lifetime, I never expected to have an administration worse than Jimmy Carter's, but it happened. 

He has to go!


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 1, 2012)

The new Bikini Graph struts its Obama job creation stuff. | | The Political CarnivalThe Political Carnival

sorry guys but the real facts say you are fucked


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 1, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > I love it when people choose to cheer when America has a rough time, because it helps their ideology.  And these same people scream that the other side hates America.. Amazing.  of course, there were some on the left who did the same thing when things in Iraq got tough for our troops, just because "W" was president.
> ...


It's called "Ringing the Alarm Bell".


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jun 1, 2012)

We'll be ringing that bell for the deer in headlights right up until the fucking disaster is at their doorstep. Just like in 2007-2008. People are dumb and do not want to believe anything they can not see with their own eyes. So get ready naysayers. Clean off the bifocals good and taste the pain.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> The new Bikini Graph struts its Obama job creation stuff. | | The Political CarnivalThe Political Carnival
> 
> sorry guys but the real facts say you are fucked



Here is the chart you are so fond of. Notice how it ends in January.






Now here is the chart that CNN posted today. Notice anything different?





http://i.cdn.turner.com/money/news/economy/infographic/us-jobs-report-unemployment/us-jobs-report-unemployment.full.png

I would say your selective use of charts is what's fucked.


----------



## JWBooth (Jun 1, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Ah these doom sayers are so happy right now


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k80nW6AOhTs]Jane you Ignorant slut - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Jun 1, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ...and falling still.
> I don't understand? Chris is always so on top of any economic reports...worried about him..



He bought Facebook.

He is currently in the corner of a dark room somewhere curled up in the fetal position...


----------



## Douger (Jun 1, 2012)

Dow ? Who cares ? THAT's a fools game.
I'll chance the weather rather than some mouthpiece in a suit.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 2, 2012)

hjmick said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > ...and falling still.
> ...


lmao

Okay, that was funneh....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 2, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> breaking news.
> 
> the dow goes up and down sometimes



tell Chris that.....maybe he will listen to you....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 2, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Ah these doom sayers are so happy right now
> ...



and then she will leave and start yet another thread on the same thing ......


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 2, 2012)

I bought the S & P index at Friday's close.  Might get bruised up a bit next week, but it somewhere near the bottom short term.  Bought some silver Thursday too.  My that looks nice right now.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 2, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ...and falling still.
> I don't understand? Chris is always so on top of any economic reports...worried about him..



Booossshh


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 2, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ...and falling still.
> I don't understand? Chris is always so on top of any economic reports...worried about him..



/sidles over to iamwhatiseem

//looks left, then right - then left again

///whispering

"Look - I don't want to start any vicious rumors or anything? And don't go quoting me. But it's entirely possible ..."

////looks left again

"Chris has a life."


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 2, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> If you think these are rough time, you haven't seen anything yet. People who are right about the economy have been saying it for years and been laughed at the whole way. We took a dotcom bubble, popped it and replaced it with a housing bubble (lets thank Krugman for having his wish granted) and now we've replaced it again with a government/dollar bubble. We're just building up for another massive wealth confiscation. Only this time, it's gonna be the big one.
> 
> I cheer because nothing will change either way. People love the falsehoods in economics today. They got drunk on kool aid so i see no reason to do anything except make fun of the entire affair.
> 
> HAIR OF THE DOG, BRAHS!!!



I'd rather put someone in there that's not intentionally making it a bigger crash than it already is gonna be.


----------



## Toro (Jun 2, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ...and falling still.
> I don't understand? Chris is always so on top of any economic reports...worried about him..



This is why ideologues and partisans shouldn't use the market to score political points.


----------



## Douger (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm taking a whipping right now but we approach the shortest, coldest, time of the year.It happens every year. Ask Dubya for details.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 26, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > If you think these are rough time, you haven't seen anything yet. People who are right about the economy have been saying it for years and been laughed at the whole way. We took a dotcom bubble, popped it and replaced it with a housing bubble (lets thank Krugman for having his wish granted) and now we've replaced it again with a government/dollar bubble. We're just building up for another massive wealth confiscation. Only this time, it's gonna be the big one.
> ...



So how were Republicans partially to blame?


----------

